# Travelshare and Worldmark points



## tug1873 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a call from worldmark to buy points. First off the prices they charge are crazy but I expected that from a random phone call from a developer.  I think it was like 15k for 6000 points.

Does travelshare actually get anything of value? I have both wyndham and worldmark points so it sounded like it really doesn't offer me anything I don't already have.

I plan on buying some more resale next year but it sounded like I could possible become a travelshare account with 2k point purchase. Not sure though that would even be worth it compared to resale unless it made my account like  a wyndham vip account then it might actually be a good deal.


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 7, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I had a call from worldmark to buy points. First off the prices they charge are crazy but I expected that from a random phone call from a developer.  I think it was like 15k for 6000 points.
> 
> Does travelshare actually get anything of value? I have both wyndham and worldmark points so it sounded like it really doesn't offer me anything I don't already have.
> 
> I plan on buying some more resale next year but it sounded like I could possible become a travelshare account with 2k point purchase. Not sure though that would even be worth it compared to resale unless it made my account like  a wyndham vip account then it might actually be a good deal.



Travelshare is all smoke and mirrors designed to make you feel special but no real substance.  TS members have access to RCI Points vs Weeks for resale customers (but I ended up with a Points account via my resale account so that may be more smoke from Wyndham).  Everything else can be had for cheaper via resale.  

Sue


----------



## CraigWMF (Nov 7, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> Travelshare is all smoke and mirrors designed to make you feel special but no real substance.  TS members have access to RCI Points vs Weeks for resale customers (but I ended up with a Points account via my resale account so that may be more smoke from Wyndham).  Everything else can be had for cheaper via resale.
> 
> Sue




I agree with Sue.

I had TravelShare for many years and found it to be totally useless for my travel needs.   I contacted Owner Care and cancelled.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 7, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I had a call from worldmark to buy points. First off the prices they charge are crazy but I expected that from a random phone call from a developer.  I think it was like 15k for 6000 points.
> 
> Does travelshare actually get anything of value? I have both wyndham and worldmark points so it sounded like it really doesn't offer me anything I don't already have.
> 
> I plan on buying some more resale next year but it sounded like I could possible become a travelshare account with 2k point purchase. Not sure though that would even be worth it compared to resale unless it made my account like  a wyndham vip account then it might actually be a good deal.



I just sat  for a presentation at Worldmarks Windsor resort. They knew I own in both Worldmark and Wyndham and I told them that I recently  made 2 Wyndham developer purchases, because of the monitary value they added to my account. So Im not afraid to spend some money.

I challenged them by saying, if you can show me how Travelshare can add enough value to what I already own to make up for the cost in a few years, Im in.   

They couldnt do it. The best he could do was to tell me I got a free RCI account, and I could do nightly rci stays.  So a $100  a year rci membership? He tried to convince me that a small purchase today would make my whole account Travelshare.  Thats BS and he knew it, He backed off when I called him on it, by saying, "I meant it gives you RCI Travelshare for all your credits" When I said that there is no such thing as RCI Travelshare, he got a little testy, and said he didnt want to argue with me. 

I left with my checkbook intact, a full belly and a $100 AMEX card

By the way, the lunch here was pretty good. I expected wine (after all we are in  wine country)  but alas no. One of the local wineries, however will have a wine tasting here on Friday


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 8, 2013)

If you have a large WM+A (pre-Jun 2006) account and upgrade to TravelShare platinum elite status with minimum of 2K purchase, you will have free housekeeping, plus assignable HKTs. All assigned credits will get free HK...


----------



## markb53 (Nov 8, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I just sat  for a presentation at Worldmarks Windsor resort. They knew I own in both Worldmark and Wyndham and I told them that I recently  made 2 Wyndham developer purchases, because of the monitary value they added to my account. So Im not afraid to spend some money.
> 
> I challenged them by saying, if you can show me how Travelshare can add enough value to what I already own to make up for the cost in a few years, Im in.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Sonoma County. I live about 10 miles from the WorldMark in Windsor.


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you explain some more I doubt I have the wm+a account for free housing credits. 

From what I could tell and what everyone here is confirming travelshare offers me nothing I don't already have.

I also have a rci points account so I have access to points inventory.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 8, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Can you explain some more I doubt I have the wm+a account for free housing credits.
> 
> From what I could tell and what everyone here is confirming travelshare offers me nothing I don't already have.
> 
> I also have a rci points account so I have access to points inventory.



A TravelShare Platinum Elite owner (63,000 or more WorldMark TravelShare credits) receives free housekeeping.  For that benefit you pay an additional $380 in annual TravelShare dues on top of the normal WorldMark dues.  Note that at the 63,000 credit level you automatically receive 6 free housekeepings on any WorldMark account so the free TravelShare housekeeping doesn't really kick in until your 7th reservation.


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 8, 2013)

I only have 6k points so this wouldn't apply to me.  I plan really maxing out at 12k since the main purpose of buying Worldmark was to get access to some resorts that you could never get access with Wyndham. 

Travelshare looks like it a pretty bad deal for most people from what I can tell.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I only have 6k points so this wouldn't apply to me.  I plan really maxing out at 12k since the main purpose of buying Worldmark was to get access to some resorts that you could never get access with Wyndham.
> 
> Travelshare looks like it a pretty bad deal for most people from what I can tell.



Remember If you want a reservation for more credits than you have available in your account you can always  buy (rent) one time use credits from other members, so you dont have to add credits to your ownership. The cost is not much more than mf. Worldmark also has cash only options to make reservations, bonus time and fax time


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 10, 2013)

I know about renting mf. I have a feeling timeshares on the rise since hotel rooms are going up. Rather buy those extra 6k at today prices.

I can then rent out the points I don't use.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 10, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I know about renting mf. I have a feeling timeshares on the rise since hotel rooms are going up. Rather buy those extra 6k at today prices.
> 
> I can then rent out the points I don't use.



Be careful with an attitude like that....You'll end up owning as much as I do

I too would much rather own than rent...and at todays prices, why not?


----------



## tug1873 (Nov 12, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Be careful with an attitude like that....You'll end up owning as much as I do
> 
> I too would much rather own than rent...and at todays prices, why not?



It's too late I already own too many weeks.  I have some family that rents them for the MF's  so it still all works out. The problem is every-time I come here I end up finding another week I need to own.


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 12, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> It's too late I already own too many weeks.  I have some family that rents them for the MF's  so it still all works out. The problem is every-time I come here I end up finding another week I need to own.



Dang...apparently timeshare is a form of addiction. When I update my profile last night, I realized I have enough timeshare to live year around...


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Dang...apparently timeshare is a form of addiction. When I update my profile last night, I realized I have enough timeshare to live year around...


Yowza!  WM 250k!?!  Wow!  (Color me green! <wink>)


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 12, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Dang...apparently timeshare is a form of addiction. When I update my profile last night, I realized I have enough timeshare to live year around...


 

That brag is obnoxious enough to get you back on ignore, with most of the other posters on this thread


----------



## benyu2010 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> That brag is obnoxious enough to get you back on ignore, with most of the other posters on this thread



Not sure how is that 'brag' by merely stating fact of owning a few pieces toxic timeshares...

Ignorance is a bliss...


----------

